# how to make weeds grow tall?



## ekcomyth (May 29, 2020)

been trying for a long time now and my weeds are not growing tall. any tips for them to grow? i've been watering.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 29, 2020)

If you want to speed it up, travel to any mystery island and steal some there!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> been trying for a long time now and my weeds are not growing. any tips for them to grow? i've been watering.


um

weeds don't grow, they're weeds

just time travel alot if you want more


----------



## ekcomyth (May 29, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> If you want to speed it up, travel to any mystery island and steal some there!


i want them to grow big and tall, not multiply. i got hundred of weeds sitting in my storage.

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> um
> 
> weeds don't grow, they're weeds
> 
> just time travel alot if you want more


they can grow tall and big. google it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> i want them to grow big and tall, not multiply. i got hundred of weeds sitting in my storage.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's just weeds from a different season

also 

they don't grow


----------



## ekcomyth (May 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just weeds from a different season
> 
> also
> 
> they don't grow











						How to Use Clump of Weeds: Should You Pick Weeds? | ACNH - Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Switch)｜Game8
					

You can get Clump of Weeds  fast by farming them on Mystery Island Tours or letting them grow naturally on your island in Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH). Check out our guide below to learn more about clump of weeds, a DIY Material in ACNH!




					game8.co


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 29, 2020)

As far as I can tell, they have really inconsistent grow rates, and it seems like if they're largely surrounded, sometimes they don't really grow at all.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> um
> 
> weeds don't grow, they're weeds
> 
> just time travel alot if you want more



Weeds grow. The mechanics were datamined a while back; also, I believe the info is in the Companion Guide.

To the OP, I'm not sure there's anything you can do besides watering them. Going from stage 2 to stage 3 is only a 10% chance with watering them, so it can take a while.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

holy crap they do grow well you  learn something new every day


----------



## ekcomyth (May 29, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Weeds grow. The mechanics were datamined a while back; also, I believe the info is in the Companion Guide.
> 
> To the OP, I'm not sure there's anything you can do besides watering them. Going from stage 2 to stage 3 is only a 10% chance with watering them, so it can take a while.


dang, only 10% chance? thanks for the info


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 29, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> i want them to grow big and tall, not multiply. i got hundred of weeds sitting in my storage.



I misunderstood your question. My apologies. I wasn't expecting that they can grow too until someone posted it here.


----------



## ekcomyth (May 29, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Weeds grow. The mechanics were datamined a while back; also, I believe the info is in the Companion Guide.
> 
> To the OP, I'm not sure there's anything you can do besides watering them. Going from stage 2 to stage 3 is only a 10% chance with watering them, so it can take a while.


do you know how many days  i should water to get them to stage 2?


----------



## monsieurberry (May 29, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Weeds grow. The mechanics were datamined a while back; also, I believe the info is in the Companion Guide.
> 
> To the OP, I'm not sure there's anything you can do besides watering them. Going from stage 2 to stage 3 is only a 10% chance with watering them, so it can take a while.



Wow, my island must be cursed than because whenever I tried using weeds for decoration but they would grow out of control in just two days.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 29, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> do you know how many days  i should water to get them to stage 2?



From the page that I linked previously, going from stage 1 to stage 2 is a 50% chance with water. So it's a coin toss. I don't think that there's a days counter like with flowers; it's just a 50% roll or a 10% roll.

Also from that page, it seems like there's a possibly-glitched mechanic involving weeds growing if you have too many of them. If you have 150+ weeds, more won't spawn or spread. For some reason, it also prevents them from growing. They're not sure if this is intended or if it's a bug. I doubt that this is the case for you, but if you have a ton of weeds, that may be why you're having trouble growing them?


----------



## Cethosia (May 29, 2020)

I used to have a lot of weeds and none would grow. I ended up removing a lot for terraforming and now I have weeds everywhere.

I would advice you to only plant a few weeds in the places you want them


----------



## ekcomyth (May 29, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> From the page that I linked previously, going from stage 1 to stage 2 is a 50% chance with water. So it's a coin toss. I don't think that there's a days counter like with flowers; it's just a 50% roll or a 10% roll.
> 
> Also from that page, it seems like there's a weird mechanic involving weeds growing if you have too many of them. If you have 150+ weeds, more won't spawn or spread. For some reason, it also prevents them from growing. They're not sure if this is intended or if it's a bug. I doubt that this is the case for you, but if you have a ton of weeds, that may be why you're having trouble growing them?


must be too many weeds! i do have a lot growing in undeveloped areas. will pick them up and see how it goes. thanks!

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Cethosia said:


> I used to have a lot of weeds and none would grow. I ended up removing a lot for terraforming and now I have weeds everywhere.
> 
> I would advice you to only plant a few weeds in the places you want them


did they grow tall too or just multiply?


----------



## Cethosia (May 29, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> must be too many weeds! i do have a lot growing in undeveloped areas. will pick them up and see how it goes. thanks!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020
> 
> ...


They did. I assume I had too many of them


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 29, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> must be too many weeds! i do have a lot growing in undeveloped areas. will pick them up and see how it goes. thanks!



Ah, okay. Yeah, if you're having trouble even going to stage 2, then you might have too many. 

Best of luck!


----------

